# Tone Americana Evil Robot C-30



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

From Premier Guitar



> *Los Angeles, CA* (March 6, 2012) – Tone Americana announced today the new Evil Robot-C30. Distributors have been asking for this model since the USA model launched in 2010. The imported Evil Robot-C30 offers more features at a more affordable price point.The Evil Robot-C30 features 30-watt Class A power section complete with cooling fan, power on switch and a three function toggle switch for Standby, 18W, and 30W operation. The front end includes two switching channels with independent volume controls having a range from classic rock and blues, to country and jazz. In addition, the Evil Robot-C30 comes with a unique '50s-style vibrato, a master volume, and old school, chicken head knobs. On the back end, the combo amp features an external speaker out, impedance selector and remote foot switch connector for A and B channels and Vibrato. The Evil Robot-C30 also features industrial ear tuned transformers and a custom 12” speaker customized specifically for an older vintage style tone. All weighing in at under 28 lbs and selling at an MSRP of $899.
> ​




[video=youtube;i8JOM7cfvXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=i8JOM7cfvXE[/video]​


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazi...e_Americana_Announces_the_Evil_Robot_C30.aspx


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Street is 800 plus shipping in Canada. They put me in touch with a Canadian distributor and he emailed that it's 1/2 now to reserve and the other half in May when they arrive. I almost got one for my birthday, but decided not to because I really don't need another amp.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Great sounding amp. I started playing the vid and was 'eeeehhhh mehhhh his schtick is getting old blah blah.' Yeah, 1 minute in and I was hooked for the whole 13 min, he's great...would kill to have his chops. The library in his head must be many hundreds of songs.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Good sounding amp, you say there is a canadian distributor? Might have to get me one of those.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The 30 watter is around $2200, from what I saw.

Do they have a smaller unit?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah, two different models.

Here's a write up...

http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazi...ericana_Evil_Robot_Tube_Combo_Amp_Review.aspx


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Street is 800 plus shipping in Canada. They put me in touch with a Canadian distributor and he emailed that it's 1/2 now to reserve and the other half in May when they arrive. I almost got one for my birthday, but decided not to because I really don't need another amp.


Where is the Canadian distributor located? I might be interested in ordering one of these.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, I've been looking for a 4 6v6 amp for a while. This might do the trick.
Phil X is always entertaining!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Samsquantch said:


> Where is the Canadian distributor located? I might be interested in ordering one of these.


According to the website the Canadian Distributor is KAOS Music. http://www.kaosmusiccentre.com


----------

